# Western unimount plow frame interchange question



## psuhillbilly150 (Dec 19, 2009)

I recently purchased an old western pro-plow to mount onto my 98 chevy 6.5 diesel K2500. The frame I got with the plow was scabbed together for a 82-87 blazer so its usless to me but I figured I could find a western unimount frame for the truck no problem but that is not the case they are like gold in my area. I am wondering If I could get a meyers or a fisher plow frame for the truck and just change the mounting brackets to fit the western unimount style plow mounts or if any of the other brand plow frames will simply allow a western to mount right to them.

I have a line on a meyers frame but they guy says it fits a 88-94 chevy/gmc truck which don't make sense to me since the chevys were all the same from 88-98 if anyone can clear that up for me I would just buy that meyers change the mounts and be done with it.

Thanks guys


----------

